# Remember November 7th



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

OK,who got into my stash!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

November 7 2016 is : " LOCK & LOAD " day , be ready for when SHTF on the 8th .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have two angels tied to Nov 7th: in 1946 my sister Saundra died of pneumonea, . . . 1947, my sister Anita Sharon was born. later to die in a car accident Aug 6, 1949.

I just may go out and buy a couple boxes in their names and memories...........

If they were here, . . . I'm sure they would want me to.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

paraquack said:


> View attachment 28586


 I have always thought that was every day.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Dwight.



dwight55 said:


> I have two angels tied to Nov 7th: in 1946 my sister Saundra died of pneumonea, . . . 1947, my sister Anita Sharon was born. later to die in a car accident Aug 6, 1949.
> 
> I just may go out and buy a couple boxes in their names and memories...........
> 
> ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

How much more should I get? When I die, the bomb squad is going to have to clear my house as it is. 

"Reports are the deceased had an arsenal inside his suburban home. The neighbors said he seemed normal."


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nov 9th will be SHTF day. When you wake in the morning and see the results. 

Be safe my friends.


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

I plan on loading up on Nov 7, hoping I don't have to use any of it on Nov 9..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> November 7 2016 is : " LOCK & LOAD " day , be ready for when SHTF on the 8th .


Now you're talkin. Actually, what America needs is a reset. Get this country back to abide by the Constitution.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

6811 said:


> Now you're talkin. Actually, what America needs is a reset. Get this country back to abide by the Constitution.


 Before people will stand they must suffer enough, they have not suffered enough yet. By the time they do it maybe to late.
Obama The constitution is outdated and does not apply, and he was reelected.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> How much more should I get? When I die, the bomb squad is going to have to clear my house as it is.
> 
> "Reports are the deceased had an arsenal inside his suburban home. The neighbors said he seemed normal."


Nothing like going out with a bang


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nov 7th maybe a bit late for best prices and availability. Buy now for best results.


----------

